
Our security auditor is an idiot - torbenc
https://serverfault.com/questions/293217/our-security-auditor-is-an-idiot-how-do-i-give-him-the-information-he-wants
======
Piskvorrr
(2011, and reappeared here about three days ago:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Our%20security%20auditor%20is%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Our%20security%20auditor%20is%20an%20idiot&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
)

